# Need fast answer about numbers



## SBWs (Jan 29, 2011)

How many Cayuga grape vines would I need to plant to get enough grapes to make 3 gallons of wine?


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

AL, U can answer this!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I don't have the answer for you but Al or Grapeman will. Seems like a lot of work for just three gallons. JMO but I would either go for at least 12 gallons and gift it out or buy the grapes or juice. The juice is also relatively cheap to buy also. On the other hand I give you kudo's for going through the process.


----------



## Racer (Jan 29, 2011)

I had cayuga vines up to a few years ago. Even after keeping up with cluster thinning I was getting right at 1 gallon of wine per vine. The picture in my avatar is cayuga.


----------



## SBWs (Jan 29, 2011)

My wife is going to buy me some plants for my Birthday. I'm looking at getting Triple Crown Blackberries or Anne Yellow Raspberries, or Cayuga grapes, or Red Lake Currants or a combination of the above. Right now I have a source for Raspberries and Blackberries but the land may be sold and cleared in a year or two. I'm trying to figure out which would be the easiest for a beginner wine maker to take care of and make the most wine out of. I have all 3 gallon carboy's so I make 3 gallon or 6 gallon batches. Looking for opinions, she has to order by this weekend to get 50% off.


----------



## Racer (Jan 29, 2011)

So where you want to plant at maybe sold in a couple of years?


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

SBWs said:


> My wife is going to buy me some plants for my Birthday. I'm looking at getting Triple Crown Blackberries or Anne Yellow Raspberries, or Cayuga grapes, or Red Lake Currants or a combination of the above. Right now I have a source for Raspberries and Blackberries but the land may be sold and cleared in a year or two. I'm trying to figure out which would be the easiest for a beginner wine maker to take care of and make the most wine out of. I have all 3 gallon carboy's so I make 3 gallon or 6 gallon batches. Looking for opinions, she has to order by this weekend to get 50% off.


I do know you need berry plants that will self pollinate. I think getting 2 different varieties will work.


----------



## SBWs (Jan 29, 2011)

The land next door may be sold, the lady that owned it and left me pick berries passed away.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 29, 2011)

One vine will give one gallon but you do relize that it will take about three years before you will get a good harvest and your plants should be planted eight feet apart in the rows and the rows should be ten feet apart


----------



## Racer (Jan 29, 2011)

If your looking for plants that get established fast grapes need 4 years before you should try and let them set a crop. Some berry plants can be quicker to get going. Berries can be more robust (depending on the area you live in) to disease pressures too.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 29, 2011)

just saw this.....um...i know someone who took in 700 pounds on less than 25 vines...i think the gallonage was around 43-45 gallons without actually reading my ...er his notes


----------

